# Olympic closing ceremony



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Was really looking forward to this but just read that Paul McCartney may be on again, please no not again. All the "turns" are reportedly appearing for a nominal £1, I wouldn't pay that to see him!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I heard it might be the Spice Girls [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Car crash television!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

CraigW said:


> Car crash television!


True, but McCartney should take note - most of us would rather sit through a whole night of the bloody Spice Girls than listen to him butchering a series of old Beatles songs.

They're all a bunch of has-beans, but at least the Spice Girls know it.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Could be worse and I swear I will slit my wrists if Clff Richards appears again - f#cking embarrassment


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

BrianR said:


> Could be worse and I swear I will slit my wrists if Clff Richards appears again - f#cking embarrassment


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The exhumation of Paul McCartney for the opening ceremony was terrible. It also didn't fit the prior theme. They'd just had a cauldron-lighting ceremony involving passing torches to the next generation of athletes, which they then followed with a knackered old pop star from several generations ago. They should have gone for something current. It was a crusty turd rather than a cherry on top of an otherwise excellent ceremony.

I'm going to have to get a polycarbonate shield in front of my TV just in case it's Cliff or bloody McCartney again. :roll:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

There's talk of Elton John Too, I'm afraid I find him just as tedious, I saw him at the O2 (only because I was in the firm's box and it was free), it was like production line entertainment.

He looked even more bored than I was, plinking out one more old hit after another getting more off key as the night went on!


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Spandex said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > Car crash television!
> ...


+1


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I heard Dale Winton and Graham Norton are presenting it, best of British..AAAAARRRRGGGGHHH, it will be like a pissed up Hungarian lorry driver driving on the M6,,,,on the wrong side of the carriageway.,,,
FFS RUN!!!   [smiley=knife.gif] :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Chas & Dave,Ken Dodd & the Diddy men bring it on


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

merlin c said:


> I heard Dale Winton and Graham Norton are presenting it, best of British..AAAAARRRRGGGGHHH, it will be like a pissed up Hungarian lorry driver driving on the M6,,,,on the wrong side of the carriageway.,,,
> FFS RUN!!!   [smiley=knife.gif] :lol:


Surely the BBC would not do that, would they :evil:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

newt said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > I heard Dale Winton and Graham Norton are presenting it, best of British..AAAAARRRRGGGGHHH, it will be like a pissed up Hungarian lorry driver driving on the M6,,,,on the wrong side of the carriageway.,,,
> ...


I'm being mischievous, I hope :-*


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Talk of Kate Bush as well!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

the Quo will be headlining..........ok line up and get ready to head bang boys n girls
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
no i said head bang not footing wave ya numpties!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

David Bowie doing 'Heroes' would be good. 8)


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

merlin c said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


Merlin c you are naughty, had me really worried, I cannot stand either of them. I am not that keen on Annie Lennox, she was terrible at the queens celebrations, another singer that does not know when to stop.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Apparently it's the Spice Girls. I can hear the commentary now...

"And here they are... five British women who've brought untold suffering to millions the world over.... their contribution to the world of music virtually non-existent.... singing a medley of their greatest shits"


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Eric Idle could be great .... or not.

Anyway, always look on the bright side of life.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Bringing the athletes in through the crowd, absolutely brilliant


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Boris dancing to The Spice Girls...... Classic


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Liam Gallagher, Tosser


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> Liam Gallagher, Tosser


I put words to that effect and deleted it.

I was a massive Oasis fan when they first came out but he cuts a very sad deluded figure in my eyes these days.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I've always liked Oasis and Noel, but Liam is just an out and out Tosser and always has been.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

its crap tbh


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

C'mon Gaz, most of it's been pretty good


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

SteviedTT said:


> I've always liked Oasis and Noel, but Liam is just an out and out Tosser and always has been.


The classic was in the restaurant in Germany when he sized up to the German guy and tried his luck.........2 seconds later.....4 teeth knocked out .....well done Fritz for decking the wanker,,, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I enjoyed it


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

jamman said:


> I enjoyed it


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

jamman said:


> I enjoyed it


+1 thought it was very well done


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

If this preview is anything to go by, I won't be missing much if I miss the next opening ceremony :roll: (if I'm even here for it)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> If this preview is anything to go by, I won't be missing much if I miss the next opening ceremony :roll: (if I'm even here for it)


You will be.

Thought The Who were fantastic but then again they are my second fav band after The Jam.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I thought the opening ceremony was far superior to the closing, however it did have some highlights for me in Elbow, Queen (albeit with that warbly woman) and The Who, plus the playing of Mr Blue Sky (shame that couldn't have been live also). Glad we didn't have to endure Macca murdering Hey Jude again!


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Bloody fantastic.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamman said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > If this preview is anything to go by, I won't be missing much if I miss the next opening ceremony :roll: (if I'm even here for it)
> ...


Yo uare a man of tast my friend [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Smeds said:


> Bloody fantastic.


+1

Although I have never been a sports fan whenever I watched the games I always enjoyed it and will now miss not being able to tune in for the odd half hour.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Loved it all start to finish very proud to be British


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gforce said:


> Loved it all start to finish very proud to be British


I'll second that, between our Olympians and our troops we have a lot to be proud of....Best of British [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Brian May and The Who were fantastic. I also thought Jessie J did well singing Queen even though her mike was obviously not set up correctly when she started.

Very brave of Gary Barlow to sing after his recent personal sadness.

Beady Eye bloody poor.

Spice Girls entertaining visually but not vocally. :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

merlin c said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > Loved it all start to finish very proud to be British
> ...


Agree with above, but we must not forget the sterling work put in by the thousands of volunteers [smiley=dude.gif] without them the whole event would have flopped.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Loved the whole thing apart from Russell Brand, what a waste of space!
The whole spectacle must have been something really special for those lucky enough to be there, I think, as with most things the full effect is lost on TV.

The Eric Idle sequence was brilliant and drew a massive reaction from the crowd, but probably bemused the rest of the world! With that and Boris and Cameron "Dad dancing" we must have really cemented our place as a nation of eccentrics. Lovely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

jamman said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > Liam Gallagher, Tosser
> ...


Does`nt he just!!! Shame they could`nt of put there differences aside and come out as brothers, But what do you expect from them pair, Always thought Noel was more talented anyway!! Elbow fantastic.. madness were a bit ropey i thought :lol:


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Guys, guys (n galls of course) you're all forgetting the phenomenon that was "One Direction" :lol:

I'll get my coat [smiley=pimp2.gif]

On a more serious note, I agree with most of what has been already said, with the exception of Beady Eye and the Spice Girls I thought it was pretty good tbh.

Boris and Cameron dancing was fookin brilliant, laughed my head off at that. Oh n the John Lennon 3D head was brilliant too, shame they only showed it for about 2 seconds from above where you could appreciate it.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I liked the Spice Girls :roll: 
PMSL Posh spice actually looks like she put on weight she was practically anorexic before 

Borris was a legend haha like a drunk uncle/dad at a wedding haha :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Thought The Who were fantastic but then again they are my second fav band after The Jam. [/quote]

+1 Roger Daltry sounded like he did 30 years ago!! A bit of Paul Weller wouldn't have gone amiss


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

fishface said:


> Loved the whole thing apart from Russell Brand, what a waste of space!
> The whole spectacle must have been something really special for those lucky enough to be there, I think, as with most things the full effect is lost on TV.
> 
> Hate Russell Brand with a passion. The guy is a complete tit!
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

It was amazing...we know how to party!!!

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It was an incohesive mess of tempos, moods. As one BBC commenter put it (paraphrasing) the opening ceremony was brilliant, the games were fantastic, and took his pride in bring British to new heights, and then it was all sent crashing to the ground by a closing ceremoney featuring everything that's crap about Britain: talent show contestants, celebrities, materialism and exhumed popstars.

The Spice Girls were dreadful. Waterloo Sunset was a nice idea but abysmally executed. Liam Gallagher can't sing any more. Neither can Annie Lennox. Fatboy Slim. George Michael. The dreadful Russell Brand. The white cubes. What was that about?

They promised a party but each time the tempo got going the next item would be downbeat or a complete "WTF?!" moment for all the wrong reasons. And the problem with all the random, incohesive structure of it all was having to fit in the Olympic ceremonies into it. They didn't fit because the ceremony as a whole didn't flow. Even the athletes were just stood around most of the time unless the camera was on them, probably wondering what the hell was going on.

The games themselves were utterly fantastic, and I'll gladly shoot down in flames people moaning about the cost etc. but the closing ceremony was just too much of a damp squib of hasbeens. :?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> It was an incohesive mess of tempos, moods. As one BBC commenter put it (paraphrasing) the opening ceremony was brilliant, the games were fantastic, and took his pride in bring British to new heights, and then it was all sent crashing to the ground by a closing ceremoney featuring everything that's crap about Britain: talent show contestants, celebrities, materialism and exhumed popstars.
> 
> The Spice Girls were dreadful. Waterloo Sunset was a nice idea but abysmally executed. Liam Gallagher can't sing any more. Neither can Annie Lennox. Fatboy Slim. George Michael. The dreadful Russell Brand. The white cubes. What was that about?
> 
> ...


Lighten up Scooby, it was just eccentric brits being eccentric. :wink: No one really gives a fig about the closing ceremonies...except perhaps the TV networks. You guys put on a fantastic set of games, in one of the biggest cities on the planet without even a hiccup, and should be rightfully proud. You guys MADE the games happen brilliantly...for christ's sake, you even got the weather to cooperate. Hell, I'm proud to be a brit and I only lived there for 4 years and I'm not even a real brit.

cheers.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Lighten up Scooby, it was just eccentric brits being eccentric. No one really gives a fig about the closing ceremonies...except perhaps the TV networks. You guys put on a fantastic set of games, in one of the biggest cities on the planet without even a hiccup, and should be rightfully proud. You guys MADE the games happen brilliantly...for christ's sake, you even got the weather to cooperate. Hell, I'm proud to be a brit and I only lived there for 4 years and I'm not even a real brit.

cheers.

Ha Ha fair do`s :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> It was an incohesive mess of tempos, moods. As one BBC commenter put it (paraphrasing) the opening ceremony was brilliant, the games were fantastic, and took his pride in bring British to new heights, and then it was all sent crashing to the ground by a closing ceremoney featuring everything that's crap about Britain: talent show contestants, celebrities, materialism and exhumed popstars.
> 
> The Spice Girls were dreadful. Waterloo Sunset was a nice idea but abysmally executed. Liam Gallagher can't sing any more. Neither can Annie Lennox. Fatboy Slim. George Michael. The dreadful Russell Brand. The white cubes. What was that about?
> 
> ...


So much for prolonging the Olympic spirit then Scoob! :lol: :lol: :lol:

It was a party for the athletes, the organisers, the volunteers and the public celebrating the outstanding success of an Olympics which surpassed all expectations. A chance to let their hair down after years of training, rehearsals and intensive organisation.

As they said before it started, if the opening ceremony was the 'wedding' then the closing ceremony was the 'reception'. What kind of wedding receptions do you go to? :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> So much for prolonging the Olympic spirit then Scoob! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I loved the Olympics; but the closing ceremony didn't capture the spirit as far as I'm concerned, any more than wheeling out the dreadful Paul McCartney did after handing the torches to young athletes did at the start.

If you're after poo-pooing of the Olympic spirit, check out the media's "how long can the legacy last?" articles. They'e be better served printing information and stories on how to get involved in sports and trying to contribute to the legacy rather than doubting it before the seats in the stadium are even cold. :roll:


----------

